# Hunter



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

His first rainy day duck hunt.
I stayed home, but him and my husband braved the weather.







the weather.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a good time.
What species of duck are those? Goldeneyes?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Teal, and a spoony.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunters 3rd hunt in 3 days.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to say that in neither picture does he look thrilled to be there. More like "Can we go back now?". I'm probably wrong & he just loves it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunter always has that hound dog look, in every picture I have of him. LOL 
If he didn't like it, I wouldn't let him go.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Now that is a picture! and the neoprene vest seems to fit perfect.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"Now that is a picture! and the neoprene vest seems to fit perfect."

Yes it does!
May I ask what brand, size, and model it is?
Once again,Nice photos,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a medium size. I did have to trim a little bit, so it would not rub under his front legs.
Keep in mind Hunter only weights 44lbs, and is very wide chested, compared to other Vizslas of the same weight. 
I had never even heard of this brand of vest, but took a chance on it, do to it having the higher neck. 

*ALPS OutdoorZ Topflight Dog Vest*


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RXXBWR9?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title#


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I see a new vest in Finn's future.


----------

